# Cold front!!



## Blackhereford boy (Aug 5, 2012)

A cold front came in today and it was only 100 today


----------



## flemish lops (Aug 5, 2012)

Only? It's hard not to sweet when the temps are in the 70's


----------



## DonnaBelle (Aug 6, 2012)

I hate to pop your bubble, but it's back up to 103 for today.

On the other hand, the weather man said the 115 stuff was over for this year, I hope he's right for once.

I like it when you go outside on the porch in the morning and feel the fall breezes start to blow.

At least we're not on fire around this area.  Fingers crossed.

DonnaBelle


----------

